# Internet verbunden - Seiten werden nicht angezeigt



## mein_name (22. März 2010)

Hallo!

Hab mir heute das aktuelle Ubuntu installiert - gleich darauf hab ich meinen Mobilen-Internet-Stick von DREI (Österreich) ausprobiert, ob ich damit wohl ins Internet komme. Hab mir also eine Verbindung angelegt und zack - schon war ich verbunden - mir wurde die Signalstäre und die Verbindungszeit angezeigt. Als ich aber dann Firefox öffnete, das Erwachen - dort bekomme ich nichts angezeigt. Natürlich befinde ich mich nicht im Offline-Modus!

Vielen Dank für eine Idee bzw. einen HInweis, welche Einstellung mir da noch fehlt!

lg


----------



## Dr Dau (22. März 2010)

Hallo!

Ich gehe mal davon aus dass Du in Firefox eine URL eingetippt hast.
Evtl. besteht ja ein DNS-Problem, versuche also mal Google per IP (66.102.13.99) aufzurufen.
Ein Ping kann auch nicht schaden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## mein_name (23. März 2010)

Habs ausprobiert - ändert nichts...

Er verbindet mir so schön, doch dann - gibts bei Firefox irgendetwas einzustellen?


----------



## Erik (23. März 2010)

Hallo,

geht denn ein Ping?

Gruß
Erik


----------

